# Forgiveness in the OT



## christiana (Apr 29, 2008)

Was forgiveness received in the OT temporary?
(I'm not sure I'm wording this properly but bear with me as I think the concern is in comparison to the forgiveness received in the NT)


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 29, 2008)

Are you refering to forgiveness from God for sins committed? If so, are there any reasons why you think that it may be?


----------



## christiana (Apr 29, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Are you refering to forgiveness from God for sins committed? If so, are there any reasons why you think that it may be?



So now is the time to confess that I posted the question for someone else.
However, my thinking is that the question relates to the sacrifices being only a covering for sin whereas when Christ came His blood offerred total forgiveness for the sins of His own. Is this correct?


----------



## ADKing (Apr 29, 2008)

The Westminster Confession chapter 7 paragraph 5 says this

_V. This covenant was differently administered in the time of the law, and in the time of the gospel: under the law, it was administered by promises, prophecies, sacrifices, circumcision, the paschal lamb, and other types and ordinances delivered to the people of the Jews, all fore-signifying Christ to come: which were, for that time, sufficient and efficacious, through the operation of the Spirit, to instruct and build up the elect in faith in the promised Messiah, *by whom they had full remission of sins, and eternal salvation*; and is called, the Old Testament.

2 Cor. iii. 6, 7, 8, 9; Heb. viii., ix., x. chapters; Rom. iv. 11; Col. ii. 11, 12; 1 Cor. v. 7; 1 Cor. x. 1, 2, 3, 4; Heb. xi. 13; John viii. 56; Gal. iii. 7, 8, 9, 14.
_

The term forgiveness is used copiously in the Old Testament. David may even sing about it from personal experience "Blessed is he whose trasngression is forgiven, whose sin is covered". (Psalm 32.1). See Paul's interpretation of this in Romans 4.6-8 "_Even as David also describeth the blessedness of the man, unto whom God imputeth righteousness without works, Saying, Blessed are they whose iniquities are forgiven, and whose sins are covered.Blessed is the man to whom the Lord will not impute sin."_

The sacrifices were not efficacious of themselves to take away sin, but were means by which the coming sacrifice of Christ was applied to the Old Testament saints who participated in them by faith. In both OT and NT it is the work of Christ alone that is the grounds for forgiveness.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 29, 2008)

I once was told that the Old testament believers were fully forgiven because Christ was coming. the NT are forgiven because Christ came. both are fully forgiven immediately(come, lets us reason together (Isa 1:19?)) based on Christ coming. 


God then fully forgave because Christ was coming.
God now fully forgives because Christ has come.

guess that maybe a little off?


----------

